# Talking Timeshare Ep23 - Save money on your next vacation by renting a Timeshare!



## TUGBrian (Dec 10, 2022)

Given that each and every time I have a conversation with a non owner, I always end up suggesting they rent as its such an incredible value!

I created this video for no other reason than to promote timeshare rentals to the masses!  Even some owners dont realize that timeshares can be rented from other owners for at/near or even less than the annual dues!

The more folks interested in renting timeshares will result in more folks renting timeshares from owners...and thats good for everyone!

Hope you enjoy this weeks video, sorry its taken so long to produce another one!


----------

